# 50V bulbs w/ transformer question



## badreligion9265 (Jul 16, 2014)

I was on a job the other day where I had to change out 12 lights. They all were installed in high hats, were 50V bulbs(Don't know if they were LED or Halogen tbh), and had a LV transformer fitting inside the can. They also were hooked up to a dimmer. 

I was instructed to replace these lights with an LED trim like this: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Commerci...-2700K-CER6730AWH27/204726945?N=5yc1vZ1z115g2

After this was done there was one light for each set of 6 which would flicker even after turning them all off. I am an electricians apprentice so I have to do what I am told, I thought it seemed odd that we left the transformers in place considering they were part of the old setup, but I did what I was told. I'm thinking the issue has to be related to leaving that transformer in. Anyways we left that job without fixing the issue and I personally never went back to that job. 

Later on I asked the same journyman I worked with for the job in question if he ever went back to that house with the LED lights that flickered. He said he went back and fixed the issue the day after we both were there but he never gave me a clear answer of how or what caused the problem to begin with. 

I know he didn't change trims or the dimmer. So I am creating this post in hopes someone more knowledgeable than myself can figure out what the solution might have been based on the information I provided. Thanks.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Do you mean they were 50 watt mr 16's?


----------



## badreligion9265 (Jul 16, 2014)

sbrn33 said:


> Do you mean they were 50 watt mr 16's?


Possibly, I googled "50 watt mr 16's" and they definitely look like the same style and size. I was pretty sure the journyman I worked with said they were 50V but its very possible I mis-heard what he said. If they were 50 watt mr 16's would that explain anything?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

badreligion9265 said:


> I was on a job the other day where I had to change out 12 lights. They all were installed in high hats, were 50V bulbs(Don't know if they were LED or Halogen tbh), and had a LV transformer fitting inside the can. They also were hooked up to a dimmer.
> 
> I was instructed to replace these lights with an LED trim like this: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Commerci...-2700K-CER6730AWH27/204726945?N=5yc1vZ1z115g2
> 
> ...


Was that job in Great Neck?


----------



## badreligion9265 (Jul 16, 2014)

Shockdoc said:


> Was that job in Great Neck?


No, it was in NJ, don't wanna say specifically where in nj but ya not in Great Neck for sure.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

badreligion9265 said:


> No, it was in NJ, don't wanna say specifically where in nj but ya not in Great Neck for sure.


Just sounded like something i proposed to a price shopper from worst neck, ny.


----------



## ElectricalDesignerIA (Mar 17, 2015)

The dimmer might have been replaced with one intended to dim LED.


----------

